# Bad Idea



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This is the third coyote tossed out by my PLOTS ground. The third one I get to haul away. The shooter is doing sportsmen no favors by dumping animals along well traveled roads. If you don't want the animal you kill dispose of it properly.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Worthless. Wish it was cold and we had deep snow to weed those inferior "hunters" out of there.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Anybody with an AR-15 and a case of beer is a "coyote hunter" these days. Stuff like this is why I got out of the sport. Too many idiots out there doing their best to ruin it.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I hear you Dick! One of my biggest pet peeves is when so called s ports men leave a bunch of half boned out carcasses in the ditches, usually about a half mile out of town!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That sucks, some people have no respect for landowners anymore. Too many people think they are gods gift to hunting.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

And all these slobs say the same thing, its just a coyote. Its sad they are lumped into being called hunters.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Snowgooser said:


> And all these slobs say the same thing, its just a coyote.


Agreed. What an animal! Much more of a survivor than us dumb humans!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

PLOTS is a good program, but its people do stupid stuff turns off A LOT of landowners.


----------

